# Help with Loake Sizing Please



## Wayne K (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking at the Loake Basywater chelsea boots. Typically, I wear size 7 UK shoes but have heard the Loakes may come up a bit large. trying to decide if I should order my regular size or size down. Any help is appreciated.

Wayne


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Wayne K said:


> Looking at the Loake Basywater chelsea boots. Typically, I wear size 7 UK shoes but have heard the Loakes may come up a bit large. trying to decide if I should order my regular size or size down. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Wayne


Hello Wayne, I have been wearing Loake's (amongst others) for many years now and have not noticed any disparity of sizing.

If you are considering an English Chelsea boot might I draw your attention to this model supplied via Herring and manufactured by Cheaney. They cost £60 more than the Loakes (but you can get a free pair of shoe trees worth £35 using the 'Ask Andy' discount code) and as you will see from my review linked below I cannot recommend them highly enough.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/f...One-Year-On%29


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Wayne K said:


> Looking at the Loake Basywater chelsea boots. Typically, I wear size 7 UK shoes but have heard the Loakes may come up a bit large. trying to decide if I should order my regular size or size down. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Wayne


Wayne, I have a pair of these which are built on a different last than your Bayswater boot but should still offer a reasonable comparison. In North America I typically wear a 14 narrow shoe, and a 14 1/2 narrow Asics or New Balance running shoe; my conversion to a Loake boot is (English) size 13 in their narrow width.

Blair


----------



## Wayne K (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you to you both. I will have a look at your boots.

Blairrob, the Loake size chart says that UK 13 comes up a US 13.5 rather than 14. This is where I become confused as I always wear a UK 7 but each manufacturer converts a bit differently.



blairrob said:


> Wayne, I have a pair of these which are built on a different last than your Bayswater boot but should still offer a reasonable comparison. In North America I typically wear a 14 narrow shoe, and a 14 1/2 narrow Asics or New Balance running shoe; my conversion to a Loake boot is (English) size 13 in their narrow width.
> 
> Blair


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Wayne K said:


> Thank you to you both. I will have a look at your boots.
> 
> Blairrob, the Loake size chart says that UK 13 comes up a US 13.5 rather than 14. This is where I become confused as I always wear a UK 7 but each manufacturer converts a bit differently.


Yes, and obviously Loake's chart conversion would vary depending upon which American shoe they are comparing against, and why I noted the shoe size I wear in other makers shoes as a yardstick. To expand that, I would add that my Neil M. and Allen Edmunds shoe size is a 14, Ecco and Mezlan a 13 1/2, and Santoni and Magnanni a 13 with a bit of stretching. My Lowa hiking boots are a 15 narrow though I suspect a 14 1/2 N would be perfect should they decide to make one. They never do.

Hope this is of some assistance!


----------



## Wayne K (Sep 15, 2011)

Much appreciated!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I will add that I am usually a US 10D, and with the one pair of Loakes I have (the Coltham chelsea boot made for Herrings by Loake), the 9.5F was the correct size for me. That said, the Loake does fit wider than the US made shoes I have do (AE & one pair of BB branded Aldens), and wider even than a C&J (in which I am usually a UK 9E) and an AS (in which I am usually a 9.5F).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Wayne K said:


> Looking at the Loake Basywater chelsea boots. Typically, I wear size 7 UK shoes but have heard the Loakes may come up a bit large. trying to decide if I should order my regular size or size down. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Wayne


I know that certain Loake shoes do run a little large. I had some Woodstocks that I ended up selling as they were too big.
Check out the website of a shop called Shoehealer. 
I know that they make comments like this after certain Loake models they stock...


> Although this model is detailed as a regular 'F' fitting, and has a 'Oxford' style fastening, we are finding this Last from Loake is quite generous fitting, and many customers can drop Half a Size from a more regular fitting Dress Shoe. For more information on this model, please email Richard at [email protected]


That's what they say about the .

For the they say...


> We consider the Bayswater to be a wide fitting


I've no connection with Shoehealer. I've never even bought anything from them.


----------



## Wayne K (Sep 15, 2011)

Appreciate the additional comments. Shoes are never an easy purchase until you know your size in each. A bit trial and error. 

Wayne


----------

